# 2011 waterpump



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Juanton said:


> Duralast New Water Pump BWP-2274 - Read Reviews on Duralast New #BWP-2274
> 
> So have the waterpump went out on me again. Have anyone found a manufacturer that have a water pump that doesn't break so often? Duralast has one from autozone, has anyone have a long term luck with it?


Are you out of the extended pump warranty.......10yr 120k if memory serves.

I believe the GM has had three redesigns as well as fastener replacement and specific torque ratings for the fasteners (no longer the same for each).

Most secondary failures are a result of fastener reuse and incorrect torque since each position has a different spec.

I am not aware of any aftermarket pump changes in design but the fasteners (and new torque specs) must be followed.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Robby is right but I am on my fourth pump and is really the only thing that has been wrong with my car. Last time I had mine replaced I had my water outlet replaced not too long after the water pump. 
I am hoping fourth time is charm. I still have four years for the warranty and I know I won't hit the mileage but if it goes out again I will seriously consider dumping the car and if my financial situation at the time is right I probably will sell it after getting it fixed. 

So far since I had the water pump and water outlet replaced the last time I haven't lost a drop of antifreeze. I am approaching 20,000 miles on the current water pump and I haven't gotten more than that out of a water pump so I will see.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> I hope Robby is right but I am on my fourth pump and is really the only thing that has been wrong with my car. Last time I had mine replaced I had my water outlet replaced not too long after the water pump.
> I am hoping fourth time is charm. I still have four years for the warranty and I know I won't hit the mileage but if it goes out again I will seriously consider dumping the car and if my financial situation at the time is right I probably will sell it after getting it fixed.
> 
> So far since I had the water pump and water outlet replaced the last time I haven't lost a drop of antifreeze. I am approaching 20,000 miles on the current water pump and I haven't gotten more than that out of a water pump so I will see.


Heh,
You are a brave man........If I made that statement my pump would be leaking before I hit the 'send' button.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Heh,
> You are a brave man........If I made that statement my pump would be leaking before I hit the 'send' button.
> 
> Rob


That's how mine happened. Mentioned to my brother in the car "well, at least it hasn't taken out the water pump yet."

Later that day, "I smell coolant." Sure enough, park the car and look under the hood and it's dripping and the coolant reservoir was dry.

I don't think they ever really fixed the design, or any other company for that matter - or they're not replacing TTY bolts correctly when they come back in.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I feel lucky. 

But really I don't care about the cause of the problem with the water pumps. All I know is that I spent 20,000 dollars on a car that is on its fourth water pump at 60,000 miles and 6 years later. To me that is a pretty bad failure rate and a person looking at it objectively would say that it was a waste of 20,000 dollars. 

If it fails again I will be taking the matter up with GM and doing all I can to get my 20,000 dollars back because to me I would say I bought a faulty product that I cannot do anything with (because I would hate to pass the car on to some other person because it is a faulty product) or even let my daughter take to college because I want to sleep at nights. 

But we will see if this time is a charm and I get more than 20,000 miles out of it. I have a feeling Robby is right and I also think the water outlets were not put on correctly at factory causing air to get in the system and possibly causing smell and water pump failure. I say that because I always had coolant smell and small loss until I had the water outlet replaced. Since then the smell is gone and the level hasn't budged. 

Now if the dealer would only screw the coolant tank cap back on all the way when I get my tires rotated.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

I still have warrenty but everytime i bring the car in they charged me an arm and a leg and always add on possible repairs. Always a money pit everytime i go. I think it might be better to just get it repair outside the dealer and not even deal with the extended warrenty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Juanton said:


> I still have warrenty but everytime i bring the car in they charged me an arm and a leg and always add on possible repairs. Always a money pit everytime i go. I think it might be better to just get it repair outside the dealer and not even deal with the extended warrenty.


They may want money up front, but should be refunding that/no charging for warranty work. Sure, they're going to try and add other things, but you should be able to say "no".

Maybe time to find another dealer. You can go to any Chevy dealer since the warranty is with Chevy and not with the dealer.


----------

